# 3/4 MDF vs 3/4 Pine Plywood



## slackline (Jul 15, 2010)

I am finding that I have to do a few 24" high horizontal router mounts for my acrylic routing. I have access to quality 4x4' plywood for .50 a sheet (local factory sells to me). My question is about the bowing in plywood. Should I just buy the mdf or is the nearly free plywood strong enough for things like horizontal mounts?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Not quite sure what you are after, Scott.

Do you mean that you want to build a horizontal router table?


----------



## slackline (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry about that. I was just wondering if 3/4 plywood is strong enough for a horizontal table.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

slackline said:


> Sorry about that. I was just wondering if 3/4 plywood is strong enough for a horizontal table.


Scott,

3/4" ply should be strong enough for a small table.

It would really depend on the span.


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I have found that plywood is strong, but that it must be used so that warping won't be a factor. One way is to use stiffeners that are straight. MDF is always flat but isn't nearly as strong as equally thick plywood. There are also plywood designs that use various materials as some of the plys that may help them stay flat, but they certainly don't cost $1 a sheet.

Dirk


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree completely !

It almost 'sounds too good to be true'. 

I will pay for 'quality', because it is better than trying to re-build my reputation.

(...is this price an internet joke?...)


----------

